# Όταν ακούω τη λέξη 'επιστήμη', τραβάω το πιστόλι μου



## Costas (Aug 30, 2011)

Republicans against Science, του Paul Krugman (NYT). Προκειμένου για δηλώσεις των δύο επικρατέστερων, κατά τα φαινόμενα, υποψηφίων για το χρίσμα των Ρεπουμπλικανών, σχετικά με τη θεωρία της φυσικής επιλογής και της ανθρωπογενούς αύξησης της θερμοκρασίας του πλανήτη. Στα χνάρια βέβαια του Μπους του νεότερου.


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2011)

«Within the G.O.P., willful ignorance has become a litmus test for candidates, one that Mr. Romney is determined to pass at all costs».

Το δηκτικό χιούμορ του Κρούγκμαν είναι εντελώς εγγλέζικο.


----------

